
Segmenting Customers with One-Click Surveys - cl42
https://canopylabs.com/blog/segmenting-customers-one-click-surveys
======
tmaly
If you could build this into weekly email newsletters and let others rent out
the survey space, it would be huge for customer development.

~~~
cl42
Very interesting idea! We'll get back to you on that -- it would be a big
shift from our regular approach/work, but I can see some companies willing to
do this, especially those already selling ads on their newsletter e-mails.

------
hammock
_> Click rates tend to be in the 15% to 25% range. Yes, this is not a typo!
These are the most effective e-mails you can send._

That is lower than I would expect for a campaign giving away $5 with a click.

~~~
cl42
Just to clarify, the 15% to 25% range applies to almost any one-click survey
we run. Not just ones that have an incentive.

------
jonny_eh
I previously ran a startup that was entirely based around one-click survey
emails, inspired by Netflix's survey emails, which was around 5 years ago. We
definitely saw huge response rates but we couldn't find any customers that
cared. Nearly everyone we talked to wanted more info than a single
question/answer, in order to segment responses. For big customers, they were
happy with low single-digit response rates since they could spam thousands of
people.

~~~
cl42
Interesting. How did you deal with this? What was your pricing model? If
you're willing to share, I'd be curious.

We basically deal with this objection/request in two ways: (1) use the one-
click survey as an entry-point into a bigger survey so you get at least _SOME_
feedback, or (2) simply ask people if they'd prefer lots of info on a few
people, or lots of people giving a bit of info. A lot of companies will choose
the latter in this case.

------
fidget
Self segmentation is a big deal right now

